# Anybody Using Thinkwell For Math & Science?



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I am looking into using Thinkwell for my Junior HS son's math and science as part of a charter school. Seems like a good online curriculum. Anybody use this? If so, did you supplement the exercises with additional text problems done on paper and pencil? 

I signed up for a 2-week trial in AP Calculus - the lecture videos were very good but I am not too thrilled about multiple-choice homework as seemed to be the case. But perhaps if I supplemented the exercises it would be fine.


----------

